# What color would you call this ?



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I have an pigeon that has a red head and a mostly white body with a black tail , what color would this be considered ? Its dam is a solid white hen and sire is a tiger grizzle cock .. will get a picture soon, the nest mate is a grizzle . Looking forward to the next round of offspring off this pair .


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Might be a grizzle split for red and black


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*We realy need to see a picture *GEORGE


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are a pic of the bird, maybe its just a tort ? What do you think George?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

PigeonVilla said:


> Here are a pic of the bird, maybe its just a tort ? What do you think George?


 I see no pictures, on your post. .GEORGE


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I see two pictures there myself, not sure why you cant ? Can anybody else see them or is it just me ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, that is a blue tiger grizzle (a lot of people would call it tort). That "red" you are seeing is bronze, which is found in the majority of blue grizzles that I have seen. All or most of the bronze should moult out into white as it grows  Very pretty bird!


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Someone will surely chime in that knows more about this than me. That being said, this bird reminds me of one I have, that, in juvinile plumage was sort of a rusty, ruddy, reddish color with a blue/black tail. Mine did not display as much white. He looked more like a tort. After his first moult, he replace most of the reddish color on his wing shields with T-pattern black or velvet. He retained the reddish color in the crop area. After much research and contemplation, I reasoned that undergrizzle was responsible for the unique color, although I could be wrong about that and wouldn't rule out some form of bronze either.

Jim


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Most bronze does moult out, returning to the base color, or in this case, moulting out white (even without the bronze, being a tiger grizzle or homozygous grizzle would cause the colored feathers to turn white on much of the body). I've had a lot of blue homers (bars, checks, velvets) that showed some bronzing on the head, chest, and in the pattern, but as adults you could barely see the bronze, if any at all. Which is really sad because bronze (especially the color of it in squeakers) is very pretty!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help .


----------

